# Seg fault dappertutto + rimettere stage3?

## _Hadakaar

Dato che ho 2^20 problemi di compilazione e non mi compila gcc, glibc, mozilla, evolution, ffmpeg, ecc, ecc, m'era presa la voglia di rimettere su lo stage3 per pentium4 di Gentoo 2005.0

Cosa succede se rimetto sopra lo stage3 come se fosse una nuova installazione? E se copiassi a mano ciò che mi interessa? Quindi la gran parte dello stage3 escluso il portage? Qualcuno ci ha già provato?

edit: ho messo un package di glibc-2.3.4 precompilato, e ora non mi parte più nulla: seg fault....come faccio????

----------

## _Hadakaar

neesuna anima pia mi aiuta? Sono ancora sulla gentoo corrotta....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con questi precompilati http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/

----------

## randomaze

 *_Hadakaar wrote:*   

> Dato che ho 2^20 problemi di compilazione e non mi compila gcc, glibc, mozilla, evolution, ffmpeg, ecc, ecc, m'era presa la voglia di rimettere su lo stage3 per pentium4 di Gentoo 2005.0

 

Alla peggio quella di rimettere sopra uno stage3 é una soluzione fattibile.

Domanda: come sei finito in questa situazione? Prima funzionava e poi...?

----------

## _Hadakaar

Credevo che i problemi di compilazione fossero in parte dovuti alla mia ricompilazione delle Glibc con USE flag "NTPL", ma forse non è così. Ho provato a eseguire memtest86, e mi ha trovato una 50ina di errori. Ho eseguito però tutti i test. Ora provo a ripulire la scheda madre e le ventole. Vediamo cosa succede. Ritornando però al problema dei seg_fault. Ho scaricato uno dei tbz2 che consigliava Fedeli in un vecchio thread. Ho visto che erano compatibili con il mio sistema P4 e le ho emerse. Emerge non termina correttamente e tutte le applicazioni, all'avvio danno seg_fault. Stavo pensando di rebootare da LiveCD, montare uno stage3 in una sotto_cartella dedicata e sostituire tramite emerge, le glibc (magari tramite tbz2 creato da me) nella Gentoo reale. Ma non so come fare!!!

Ad esempio da LiveCD scompatto lo stage3 in /mnt/gentoo/root/stage3, chroot all'interno, creo il pacchettp binario di glibc...ma ora come fare a "scaricarlo" in "/mnt/gentoo"   ?

----------

## _Hadakaar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova con questi precompilati http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/

 

ma come faccio a emergerli????

----------

## gutter

Non devi emergerli. 

Hai letto il README, mi pare sia tutto spiegato la.

----------

## _Hadakaar

 :Sad:  sono un idiota

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Ho provato a eseguire memtest86, e mi ha trovato una 50ina di errori. 

 

beh piuttosto che pulire le ventole io mi comprerei un nuovo banco di ram

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ho provato a eseguire memtest86, e mi ha trovato una 50ina di errori.  
> 
> beh piuttosto che pulire le ventole io mi comprerei un nuovo banco di ram

 

Quoto completamente.

Il problema dei gefault é tutto li, inutile guardare altre cose.

----------

## Sparker

Comunque, secondo me, scompattare lo stage3 su una installazione, é un modo perfetto per distruggere il sistema...

----------

## gutter

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Comunque, secondo me, scompattare lo stage3 su una installazione, é un modo perfetto per distruggere il sistema...

 

Non proprio  :Wink: 

In molti casi lo puoi resuscitare nel caso di danni "involontari".

----------

## _Hadakaar

Ci provo, ho messo su un LiveCD, monto la partizione di root e ci scompatto su il pacchetto binario che ha consigliato fedeli. Dato che ho la RAM che mi mette qualche paura la cambio. Vediamo come va.

----------

